# Nosferatu makeup question



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

It's not difficult at all to use the wax. Just do a couple of searches on Youtube. To sink your cheeks in, use darker shades of makeup on them and lighter makeup colors on your actual cheekbones (to enhance them). I would rather use the nose and scar wax (i use Synwax) to build up the actual ridges of my cheeks. G'luck.


----------

